# 2019 East Cape EVOx build



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

I am on deck for my East Cape EXOx build. We are currently working out the build. I am anxious to get the build started and looking forward to fishing off of her.

- 2019 East Cape Evo X Package
- Boat color valspar 5006-7A sea breath (deck and interior), valspar 5006-7c bay mist (hull and console)
- brushed aluminum
- Standard Aluminum Trailer
- Removable Trailer tongue
- Suzuki 60hp White color upgrade
- bob's 4" jack plate
- electronics under seat
- starboard hatch unfinished for all pumps
- Add Port Aft Finished Bucket
- Insulated bucket port hatch
- forward hatch unfinished
- trolling motor plug inside hatch
- offset trolling motor (starboard) quick release mount - full pre rig
- trolling motor quick release port aft
- under gunnal rod holders forward and back
- Fold up cleat
- black rub rail
- pre-rigged for dive ladder
- cup holder console
- floating grab rail over console and console seat
- usb and cig lighterpower in dash (glove box)
- switches in glove box
- removable push pole holders (Aluminum)
- on board battery charger
- live well insulated with bubbler and any recirc pumps (ez pump) (blue)
- All components networked together (trolling motor, Zuke, gas sensor, and Simrad) the XSRs have been software upgraded to network with motorguide
- Dual power pole blades 8ft white
- Dual simrad G07 XSR with totalscan transducer
- Motorguide Xi5 GPS 24v
- lean bar tubes polling platform
- clamp on rod holders on the polling platform
- rod holders on steering wheel side of console angled out (3)


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Are they using a rype of Valspar paint....or just matching Awlgrip?


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

trekker said:


> Are they using a rype of Valspar paint....or just matching Awlgrip?


I am not sure. I gave them the color. I will trust they will use the correct type of paint.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

why dual 7" screens?


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

MSG said:


> why dual 7" screens?


Keep 1 for GPS/Chart, use the other for gauges, Sonic Hub, sonar, etc. If I remember right, the price difference between qty 2 7" and qty 1 9" isn't much.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Sounds awesome, congrats.


----------



## Mustang (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks like you have a pretty good list going. If you getting your switches done on the inside of the glove box make sure you specify to have the kill switch put on the outside if you plan on using it. I made that mistake and when I fish tournaments I have to ride with my glove box open to use the kill switch. I'd also recommend going with the two tone awlgrip. It looks nice and helps when it's time to wash the boat.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Don't forget the taco bar and sundae station


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Congrats on the ECS build getting started. Pretty exciting, I know! Looks like you have got it spec'ed out nicely.

I have heard great things about East Cape and how they handle their business, going as far as welcoming "pre owned" EC skiff purchasers to the "EC Family". Pretty classy in my book.


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

MSG said:


> why dual 7" screens?


I intend to network the G07's with the trolling motor, fuel, and motor. One of the G07s will be for bottom imaging and the other for navigation and system monitoring.


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

BudT said:


> Congrats on the ECS build getting started. Pretty exciting, I know! Looks like you have got it spec'ed out nicely.
> 
> I have heard great things about East Cape and how they handle their business, going as far as welcoming "pre owned" EC skiff purchasers to the "EC Family". Pretty classy in my book.


The financing is done and now I am waiting on the build. I am looking forward to watching as she comes together. I have spent a couple years researching the build and waiting for the right time to pull the trigger. This is my retirement gift. The countdown has begun, once she is paid off I can retire.


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Keep 1 for GPS/Chart, use the other for gauges, Sonic Hub, sonar, etc. If I remember right, the price difference between qty 2 7" and qty 1 9" isn't much.


Exactly. The XSRs can be networked with the MotorGuide Xi5 GPS with the software upgrade. I have already upgraded the XSRs.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I would suggest you look at the NSS version over the GO versions. The rotary dial is so much easier to use especially when running than the touch screen only. Some guys are fine with that just my two cents.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice , congrats. I must be behind your build soon . I left my deposit in October for my EVOx and hopefully been hearing from them soon to finalize build specs.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing your build!


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Looking forward to seeing your build!





Swe said:


> Nice , congrats. I must be behind your build soon . I left my deposit in October for my EVOx and hopefully been hearing from them soon to finalize build specs.


I sent my RSVP form Sep 4th, 2018. Kevin introduced me to a lender offering 3.99% interest.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

joking63 said:


> I sent my RSVP form Sep 4th, 2018. Kevin introduced me to a lender offering 3.99% interest.


Cool , I sent mine in Early October. The wait is killing me. Did he tell you how long it takes to complete after it hits the mold?


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Swe said:


> Cool , I sent mine in Early October. The wait is killing me. Did he tell you how long it takes to complete after it hits the mold?


I just sold my old boat so the wait is harder now. I think the build will be completed by the end of April. I am waiting on the next step which I believe is working with Adam on some of the finer details of the build.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

joking63 said:


> I just sold my old boat so the wait is harder now. I think the build will be completed by the end of March. I am waiting on the next step which I believe is working with Adam on some of the finer details of the build.


Looking forward to your build pics. I sold my boat in November, didn’t expect it to go that quick .


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

This should be good. I am considering an EVO for my next boat after my Vantage.


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

jay.bush1434 said:


> This should be good. I am considering an EVO for my next boat after my Vantage.


I want this to be my last boat that I could pass to my grandchildren. I hope to keep the rust off of the trailer by dry launching.


----------



## Jhw (Jan 13, 2019)

jay.bush1434 said:


> This should be good. I am considering an EVO for my next boat after my Vantage.


Can you compare/contrast the Vantage vs Evo x?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

The primary difference is that the EVO is shorter, 17’9” vs 19’2”. It doesn’t have sponsons either. So the EVO is lighter than the Vantage. The EVOx is even lighter still and has less deadrise so drafts even less than the regular EVO.

Watch some of the EVO and Vantage videos on East Capes channel on YouTube.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Ive forgot what these things look like


----------



## Jhw (Jan 13, 2019)

jay.bush1434 said:


> The primary difference is that the EVO is shorter, 17’9” vs 19’2”. It doesn’t have sponsons either. So the EVO is lighter than the Vantage. The EVOx is even lighter still and has less deadrise so drafts even less than the regular EVO.
> 
> Watch some of the EVO and Vantage videos on East Capes channel on YouTube.


I shouldha


jay.bush1434 said:


> The primary difference is that the EVO is shorter, 17’9” vs 19’2”. It doesn’t have sponsons either. So the EVO is lighter than the Vantage. The EVOx is even lighter still and has less deadrise so drafts even less than the regular EVO.
> 
> Watch some of the EVO and Vantage videos on East Capes channel on YouTube.



I should have said that I just fished in an Evo x with a guide in Hopedale, La. last week. But I’ve never seen a Vantage. I’ve seen the videos but not the boat, hence the question. 
Thanks
John


----------



## wwl (Aug 21, 2015)

Why the aft trolling motor mount? The reason I am asking is i originally put one on my Vantage, but wound up removing it as I never really used it. It would up just being something for people to trip over.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

wwl said:


> Why the aft trolling motor mount? The reason I am asking is i originally put one on my Vantage, but wound up removing it as I never really used it. It would up just being something for people to trip over.


Aft mount is for running in rough water. You move the TM to the back so it doesn't get bounced around from the bow bouncing. The TM control modules don't appreciate all the beating. Letting one sit up front and take the beating, is a great way to send it to an early grave.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

What under gunwal rod holders do you go with ?


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Swe said:


> What under gunwal rod holders do you go with ?


I am not sure what options are available? I have a meeting with Kevin tomorrow. Do you have a suggestion?


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

joking63 said:


> I am not sure what options are available? I have a meeting with Kevin tomorrow. Do you have a suggestion?


They make these awesome thick ones but are pricey. He called me today I meet with him next Wednesday to start mine.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## wwl (Aug 21, 2015)

I added the aft mount on my VHP due to the beating my trolling motor took on my Pathfinder 24. But what i found on the VHP was the ride profile was much softer (and I was not willing to run in as rough of water). so after a couple of years of not using it (but stepping on it) i took it off. My I-pilot is 3-4 years old and no problems, so if I was buying an EVO X i would not add it.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I think its just as effective to get an aftermarket support brace for the shaft and less money than a rear bracket.


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Met with Kevin and Adam today to finalize the build. I am up next.. Looking forward to see the EVOx as it comes together.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

joking63 said:


> Met with Kevin and Adam today to finalize the build. I am up next.. Looking forward to see the EVOx as it comes together.


Cool right behind you . You go with the thick rod holders ? What was the price difference to the white Suzuki.


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Swe said:


> Cool right behind you . You go with the thick rod holders ? What was the price difference to the white Suzuki.


I am going to go with the standard rod holders. The white suzuki is a $150 upgrade


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

joking63 said:


> I am going to go with the standard rod holders. *The white suzuki is a $150 upgrade*


Well then that's a no brainer! Looking forward to following your build.


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

My EVOx in getting loaded up for infusion.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

joking63 said:


> My EVOx in getting loaded up for infusion.


Any pics yet ?


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

joking63 said:


> View media item 4734View media item 4734Getting ready to be infused


Can't see the pics

I think a kick stand is a better option for the TM. You can have ECS put a backing plate in the rear deck. So you can add it later if you find it a must.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

jonny said:


> Can't see the pics
> 
> I think a kick stand is a better option for the TM. You can have ECS put a backing plate in the rear deck. So you can add it later if you find it a must.


You can use the trolling motor on the back mount or front mount on evo. If you need the front deck clear you have the option to run it from the back mount.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Any pics or updates on your build?


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

The build is progressing. I don't have any pics to share at this time per Kevin's request. I hope I can get some soon that I will be allowed to post.


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

The deck should be popped from the mold very soon. I am looking forward to seeing the EVOx with deck and hull assembled.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

joking63 said:


> The build is progressing. I don't have any pics to share at this time per Kevin's request. I hope I can get some soon that I will be allowed to post.


Seems like part of an initiation process.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

MariettaMike said:


> Seems like part of an initiation process.


The first rule of Fight Club...


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Mine goes in the mold early July. Looking forward to the video of your boat before delivery!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Forget Kevin’s permission, get to Adam and get some pics!


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

joking63 said:


> View attachment 69272
> View attachment 69274
> View attachment 69276
> View attachment 69278
> View attachment 69280


Looking good !


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

The deck should be bonded to the hull sometime this week. Then the rigging will start.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

joking63 said:


> The deck should be bonded to the hull sometime this week. Then the rigging will start.


Cool , I’m still waiting for that call any day for mine to hit the mold.


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Deck is now bonded with the hull


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Random East Cape shop photos. They are busy.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

did you choose the Bennetts or do they come stock?


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

SC on the FLY said:


> did you choose the Bennetts or do they come stock?


The Bennetts come with the stock build.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

joking63 said:


> The Bennetts come with the stock build.


Any more pics? Do they give you a completion date yet?


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

No completion date yet. They told me the deck was stuck today. I originally ordered a Bob's jack plate. Bob's moved their shop so they have a two week back order. I will most likely be getting an Atlas Micro now. I don't want to delay rigging. The console is scheduled for tomorrow and rigging to start on Thursday. I hope to get more pictures soon.


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

View attachment 70216
View attachment 70218









Off to rigging. I hope it will be finished in two weeks.


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

console is in


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

joking63 said:


> console is in
> View attachment 70384
> View attachment 70386
> View attachment 70388
> View attachment 70390


Looking good !


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

More pics


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

more pics








View attachment 70982


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

joking63 said:


> more pics
> 
> View attachment 70980
> View attachment 70982
> ...


Moving quick now !


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

What color is the inside of live well? Did you ask for a a darker color ?


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Swe said:


> What color is the inside of live well? Did you ask for a a darker color ?


I asked for a blue live well. I have heard somewhere that bait is happier in a blue live well. Who knows if that is true.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

joking63 said:


> I asked for a blue live well. I have heard somewhere that bait is happier in a blue live well. Who knows if that is true.


They usually do a lighter blue that just looks darker then the normal color. Did you change your mind about the trolling motor plug in front hatch? I see it on the deck in the picture.


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Swe said:


> They usually do a lighter blue that just looks darker then the normal color. Did you change your mind about the trolling motor plug in front hatch? I see it on the deck in the picture.


I did change my mind. I wanted to keep the hatch as dry as possible. Also I will keep the plug connected at all times and use the breaker to cut power when the trolling is not in use to conserve battery.


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Simrads installed.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

joking63 said:


> I did change my mind. I wanted to keep the hatch as dry as possible. Also I will keep the plug connected at all times and use the breaker to cut power when the trolling is not in use to conserve battery.


Does the trolling motor draw power when not in use ?


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

sidelock said:


> Does the trolling motor draw power when not in use ?


The Minn Kota I had on my old boat did draw a little power when not in use. I would pop the breaker to preserve the battery. I had a bigger boat and older batteries. It may not be an issue with this build.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Sweet setup. But gotta ask. With twin power poles and a trolling motor what kind of speed do you figure you will get with two guys loaded for fishing? That seems to be a fairly hefty build for a 60?


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

ifsteve said:


> Sweet setup. But gotta ask. With twin power poles and a trolling motor what kind of speed do you figure you will get with two guys loaded for fishing? That seems to be a fairly hefty build for a 60?


I am not sure what my speeds will be. I will be happy with 30+ MPH. For the most part, I will be fishing by myself so having the stopping power/hold of the twin power poles is worth the weight expense.


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

More pics.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Looking mighty sweet!!!!


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Looking forward to getting my EVOx this Friday.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice , looking good !!


----------



## Billthechair (Jan 23, 2016)

Net 30 said:


> Forget Kevin’s permission, get to Adam and get some pics!


Net30---Curious how you like your EvoX? What do you fish for primarily? Where do you fish? In your opinion what are the pros and cons( if any)? Thanks.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

I got to check your boat out last week while we were doing the checklist for mine. Good looking boat man, actually decided to change my engine to white based off of yours! Now go get some slime on that thing!


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Billthechair said:


> Net30---Curious how you like your EvoX? What do you fish for primarily? Where do you fish? In your opinion what are the pros and cons( if any)? Thanks.


I took a charter with Max McKinley on his EVOx and it fished like a dream. He gave me his advice and I listened to some and went another way on others. I went with the 60 instead of a 90, a motorguide instead of a min kota but I did go with the dual blades as he advised. I wanted the weight savings of the 60 giving me room to add the blades. I went with the motorguide because it will network with the Simrads. 

I was initially looking at a BeaverTail Vengence. I went to BT and was given about 30 min of time after scheduling an appointment, I was not ready at that moment to order and felt rushed to leave and come back when ready to order. I made an appointment with Kevin at East Cape on a Saturday. Kevin spent over two hours with me showing me their build process and the many options. I felt much more comfortable with Kevin. The ride with Max McKinley sealed the deal for me. I immediately put my deposit down

I will fish by myself mostly but at most 3 on the boat. The 60 should get me to 30+. That is plenty fast for me. I fish mainly in the Tampa and Sarasota area and fish for the coveted inshore slam. I hope to also get into some Tarpon one day.


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

mavdog32 said:


> I got to check your boat out last week while we were doing the checklist for mine. Good looking boat man, actually decided to change my engine to white based off of yours! Now go get some slime on that thing!


Nice. My thought process was white would reflect some heat from the Tampa sun. My old boat had a black motor and it was always hot to the touch. It may not make much difference but that is how I rationalized the choice.


----------



## Billthechair (Jan 23, 2016)

Interesting similar experience. I have spoken with Beavertail a couple of times and never received an overwhelmingly warm response. A couple of weeks ago I spent a long time with Kevin. I made no bones about the fact that I was still looking around. he was more than happy to explain their whole operation and answer any questions I had. He also offered some good, honest feedback about the boat I may be selling.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Like they say, you better take good care of your customers because if you don't someone else will ! If they are not willing to spend the time, they don't deserve the business.


----------



## Sheepdog5749 (Apr 1, 2019)

My experiences with Kevin have all been 1st rate. He gives you his full attention and is very open to listen to your thoughts and ideas and then give you feedback based on his experiences. Can't beat that!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

That’s a nice skiff, @joking63! You’ll love it, I know I’ve loved mine. I fished mine since January 2017 with just a push pole and recently added a trolling motor and power pole since I’ve been fishing solo and dock fishing with the wife a lot more. 

I’ll say that I never wanted to add any extras due to extra weight on my skiff, or take away from the total poling skiff I had. But, even with the added weight of the power pole she still poles like a dream and I haven’t noticed any noticeable difference in draft.

You’ll absolutely love it!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Billthechair said:


> Net30---Curious how you like your EvoX? What do you fish for primarily? Where do you fish? In your opinion what are the pros and cons( if any)? Thanks.


I'll answer you by PM so not to derail the OPs thread.


----------



## Billthechair (Jan 23, 2016)

Net 30--my e-mail is [email protected] if you can share your thoughts about the skiff, Thanks.


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Boat is getting washed. I will be picking her up tomorrow.


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

more pics


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Sweeeeeeet.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome. Just simply awesome!!!


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## TheBigEric (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice!! Beautiful Skiff! Say "Hi" to my Vantage being built when you go pick yours up!


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Hooked up and ready to go home









Got her home and in the Garage


----------



## Days Off (Feb 9, 2016)

Congrats on a beautiful skiff. Please post the performance numbers when you get it on the water.


----------



## Sheepdog5749 (Apr 1, 2019)

View attachment 72588

Got her home and in the Garage

I see she’s a little sideways to make her fit, how deep is your garage? I’m trying to work with something similar.


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheepdog5749 said:


> View attachment 72588
> 
> Got her home and in the Garage
> 
> I see she’s a little sideways to make her fit, how deep is your garage? I’m trying to work with something similar.


Garage is 19'6" deep. The Evo is 17'8" plus 30" for jack plate and motor. So with the jack plate the EVO is 8" too long for my garage.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Glad she's home safe. Now put some hours on it and get it slimy. And please post up the WOT and cruise numbers.


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Simrads powered up. Rigt side networked with each other, the motor, fuel, and trolling motor










Live well and power pole pumps together and cleanly installed










I added two clamp on rod holders to the polling platform


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Here is Kevin's video for my build

https://www.instagram.com/p/BxBvncKjj6y/


----------



## Sheepdog5749 (Apr 1, 2019)

joking63 said:


> Garage is 19'6" deep. The Evo is 17'8" plus 30" for jack plate and motor. So with the jack plate the EVO is 8" too long for my garage.


Same length as my garage, I'm looking at a 90 with no jack plate for my build. Gonna be close!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Can you tell me where you got those clamp on rod holders?


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Fritz said:


> Can you tell me where you got those clamp on rod holders?


I bought them online from Walmart

https://www.walmart.com/ip/BroCraft...Vertical-Mount-Fits-1-to-2-O-D-Pipe/933539557


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Added some under gunnel lights.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for that link!

Can you tell me what the inside diameter of those rod holders are? The ones on my skiff are all to small for some of my spinning rods.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

joking63 said:


> Added some under gunnel lights.
> View attachment 73006
> 
> View attachment 73008


What lights did you use ?


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Sheepdog5749 said:


> Same length as my garage, I'm looking at a 90 with no jack plate for my build. Gonna be close!


I fit my X with 90 in my garage sideways just fine, no swing or removable tongue.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Fritz said:


> Thanks for that link!
> 
> Can you tell me what the inside diameter of those rod holders are? The ones on my skiff are all to small for some of my spinning rods.



We can add some bigger ones if you like?


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Swe said:


> What lights did you use ?


I got some RED LED lights from Amazon. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01JHDPTRE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The blue lights were bought years ago when I had a kayak. I don't remember the source.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

The dual simrads is pimpin. Is that just so you can see more at once? 

Do they have the ability to cast to a 3rd screen (say I wanted to set up a boat like that and also occasionally bass fish with it... I might be on the bow yet wanting to view my ffinder).

I assume in today's world that's an easy ask..


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

MRichardson said:


> The dual simrads is pimpin. Is that just so you can see more at once?
> 
> Do they have the ability to cast to a 3rd screen (say I wanted to set up a boat like that and also occasionally bass fish with it... I might be on the bow yet wanting to view my ffinder).
> 
> I assume in today's world that's an easy ask..


I believe so. The devices are all networked so you could be able to another device for the bow. The Simrads are the G07 XSR with the software updates to interface with a Motorguide trolling motor. I have the Suzuki 60, two Simrad G07 XSR units, and the Motorguide all networked (ECC installed).


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

joking63 said:


> I believe so. The devices are all networked so you could be able to another device for the bow. The Simrads are the G07 XSR with the software updates to interface with a Motorguide trolling motor. I have the Suzuki 60, two Simrad G07 XSR units, and the Motorguide all networked (ECC installed).


I had the G07 on my SM1656, and it connected via bluetooth to my iPhone (and iPad). I could see the screen from anywhere on my boat - it was way cool.


----------



## Days Off (Feb 9, 2016)

joking63 said:


> I believe so. The devices are all networked so you could be able to another device for the bow. The Simrads are the G07 XSR with the software updates to interface with a Motorguide trolling motor. I have the Suzuki 60, two Simrad G07 XSR units, and the Motorguide all networked (ECC installed).


Did you pay for the $500 ethernet unlock? Otherwise I think the only thing you have is NMEA2000 networking (which is limited). Are you being able to see your transducer on both screens?
(I personally have a NSS12 Evo3 and a GO7 XSR on my bayboat, and unless I pay for the ethernet unlock I can't ethernet network the GO unit.)


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Days Off said:


> Did you pay for the $500 ethernet unlock? Otherwise I think the only thing you have is NMEA2000 networking (which is limited). Are you being able to see your transducer on both screens?
> (I personally have a NSS12 Evo3 and a GO7 XSR on my bayboat, and unless I pay for the ethernet unlock I can't ethernet network the GO unit.)


I do have the NMEA2000 networking. As for an unlock fee? I have not paid any money to unlock. I have not tried to view the transducer on the other screen. I plan on taking the EVO out this weekend and hope to test and learn more about all of the components (simrads, anchor mode on the motorguide, etc). I have a lot to figure out.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Battfisher said:


> I had the G07 on my SM1656, and it connected via bluetooth to my iPhone (and iPad). I could see the screen from anywhere on my boat - it was way cool.


That is what I'm talking about! Now just got a pick out a boat to install them on.
The Evo is in the running, as is its big sister.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

MRichardson said:


> That is what I'm talking about! Now just got a pick out a boat to install them on.
> The Evo is in the running, as is its big sister.


I went with the 9” on mine , I had 7” on last boat Nd the size was fine for most things but if you plan on running a chip like FMT the 7” screen was to small.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

IMO the NSS is a much better series than the Go. They both are great but the rotary dial on the NSS is so much easier to use when running than the touch screen, at least for me. Of course the downside is its physically bigger.


----------



## Days Off (Feb 9, 2016)

ifsteve said:


> IMO the NSS is a much better series than the Go. They both are great but the rotary dial on the NSS is so much easier to use when running than the touch screen, at least for me. Of course the downside is its physically bigger.


Many benefits on the NSS vs. GO: faster processing, hybrid controls (which are a must IMO), screen quality (very noticeable when you have them side by side), ethernet networking, etc... But if I was currently in the market for a new unit it would certainly be a Lowrance HDS Live (more processing power, more split screen capability, Live sonar capability, etc...) until Evo4 comes out.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

How’s the new boat ? Taken it out ?


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Swe said:


> How’s the new boat ? Taken it out ?


I took the boat out last Saturday. Love it!! I kept the RPM down to 3000 or less for the day as I want to break in the motor right. I will take it out this Saturday and up the RPM to 4000. I will try to get her up on plane. The manual says that the motor should not be run WOT for more than 5 min during the next 7 hours of use. I want to break her in right.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

joking63 said:


> I took the boat out last Saturday. Love it!! I kept the RPM down to 3000 or less for the day as I want to break in the motor right. I will take it out this Saturday and up the RPM to 4000. I will try to get her up on plane. The manual says that the motor should not be run WOT for more than 5 min during the next 7 hours of use. I want to break her in right.[/QUOTE
> 
> I stongly suggest you talk to a Suzuki mechanic about the correct break in procedure. The Zuke manual may be fine but I can tell you that the Yamaha manual says the same kind of thing and its flat wrong. My dealer actually called the Yamaha engineers on this and got an entirely different real break in procedure. My dealer told me THE #1 problem they see with all outboards that have major issues is improper break in. They are babied way too much and the rings don't properly seat. Anyway you may want to dig into this. It was a real eye opener for me.


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

Took the EVOx out today. WOT hit 35 mph.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

joking63 said:


> Took the EVOx out today. WOT hit 35 mph.


What was the max rpm ? How many people on board?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

What SWE asked? Interested to know if that was a light load or if you were geared up for fishing.


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

My EVO was hitting 20 Mph at 4000 RPM. I believe I was at 5500 RPMs. I think she has more to give. I did not keep it there very long (less than a minute) as i am trying to follow manufacture break-in recommendations. So I may have mis-spoke on the WOT numbers. The EVO was loaded for fishing. There were two of us on board. I am planning on fishing the Indian River Memorial day weekend. There will be three of us. I will have to see how far I push the motor then. I want longevity of the motor vs instant gratification.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

joking thanks for the feedback. That helps a ton!!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

joking are you running a 3 or 4 blade prop?


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

ifsteve said:


> joking are you running a 3 or 4 blade prop?


3 blade prop


----------



## Connor Champion (May 5, 2019)

Great looking rig! Let us know how it holds up on Memorial Day


----------



## joking63 (Feb 2, 2019)

I got the EVO to 35 MPH this weekend with three oversized guys on board. plenty of power.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Sheepdog5749 said:


> Same length as my garage, I'm looking at a 90 with no jack plate for my build. Gonna be close!


Drop the motor to vertical. And crank the wheel all the way to one side. That may give you the few inches you need.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

joking63 said:


> I got the EVO to 35 MPH this weekend with three oversized guys on board. plenty of power.


That is impressive.


----------



## 76mako23 (Jul 17, 2021)

Now that you have had the skiff for a while how do you like it? How’s it run in the slop we get in Tampa Bay?


----------

